# Any More Takers For Minehead Rally?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

There is still pitches left at the Minehead rally at Butlins rally field (Monday 4th June - Friday 8th June) if anyone else is interested.  Although booking has closed through the rallies page, if you email me by Tuesday 29th, there will be a pitch for you. The price is £41 per pitch for the week. This includes up to 4 occupants, electric hookup, toilets, showers etc, and unlimited access to Butlins. Dogs allowed.
Please PM me if you are interested.
See rallies page for more info.
Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

John I are heading down to Butlins we are at Brean now moving down to Stolford on Monday which is near Hinkley Point. Hope the weather livens up before we get to Butlins.

Anybody else wanting to join us please pm Sue before Tuesday


Jacquie


----------

